# Sterilite Trickle Filter



## baseballer19 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am currently in the process of making a 29g wet/dry filter for my 75g tank. I was walking through Target today and found some nice looking drawers I think I can use for the media trays. I was planning on just using a Home Depot bucket and make a sort of bio tower, but these drawers fit perfectly in the tank and would seem to be an ease of use. It would also allow me to use the first drawer for mechanical filtration.

Does anyone for see any problems I may have with this product, or have any tips on ways I can make it better?

http://www.sterilite.com/ProductDetail. ... on=Storage

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I actually just made one of these for my 29 gal last month.

I drilled holes in all three drawers, and drilled a larger hole on top and put a type of bulkhead on the top and threw in a little pump.

it is working so far.


----------



## baseballer19 (Feb 5, 2009)

Great! That is exactly what I plan do do. Drill some holes, have some foam and filter floss in the top drawer and then in the two lower drawers I'll put either some bio balls or ceramic rings and some pot scrubbies.

Glad to hear that someone else is having success with it so far.

Other comments are welcome!


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I left the top drawer empty and used it as a drip tray and then quilt batting and then bio balls.


----------



## baseballer19 (Feb 5, 2009)

what size holes did you drill? I'm wondering to go bigger holes with less or more little holes.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

on the first drawer, the drip tray I did little ones, and then 3/4in or 1/2in ones on the bottom 2 drawers.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

This sounds like what I want to do - any pics??


----------



## inurocker (May 9, 2011)

Take a look here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0q5wq08 ... re=related


----------



## chagoi (Dec 29, 2010)

I use those draws they work great. Don't forget a overflow.


----------



## dasani (Jun 15, 2009)

I had to cut the half of the first drawer to make it fit under my stand:









top drawer will have sponges/prefilter
second drawer will have bio balls
third will have pond matrix waiting for delivery


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Dasani: great pics!!! Thank you!!! Did you drill same size and quantity holes in each drawer? What size tank is your for? Our drawer unit is considerably smaller... wondering if mine is big enough...


----------



## dasani (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks! tbh I didn't really measure it exact just eyeballed it. I'm guessing the holes about 2cm apart. I used a 13/64 bit (only one I had at the time) for the holes. I have a 150g tank. If your water parameters are great, I wouldn't worry about the smaller unit.


----------

